# Advice on recently bought 3.8kw generator



## rus (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently bought a 2nd hand Honda EMS3800 generator. 

It has the option on pull start and key start. At the moment it doesn't have a battery and the battery cables just hang loosely (the cables have battery terminal connectors on the end).

I am quite happy to start it with the pull-start as it starts very well so I'm not planning to get a battery.

My question are; firstly is this ok? In a car a little power is fed back into the battery. Is that what happens on generators? If the battery isn't there will any harm be caused? Secondly, if it is ok to go without the battery would it be ok to just insulate the metal terminal connectors at the end of the cables or should I remove them? At the moment the dangle to the ground and this certainly doesn't look good but concerns me as I don't know if damage is bing done when I run it.

Thank your for your advice 

Rus.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

i would [ut e;ectritions tape around at leat one of the two cable. If they would touch you could blow out the engines charging system or start a fire. Roger


----------



## rus (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Roger, I will tape up both cable ends.

Can you tell me if you think it will be ok to run the generator without a battery attached?


----------

